# Middle name for Vera?



## Amy1123

Any suggestions would be great. 2-3 syllables. I don't like any names ending in belle/bel/Bella. I don't like name that are too frilliy. Also not a fan of names ending in ana/anna.
I would appreciate suggestions!


----------



## mummyruston

Lovely name!

Vera Elizabeth
Vera Eleanor 
Vera Louise 
Vera Marie
Vera Georgia
Vera Lillian 
Very lily
L


----------



## Amy1123

mummyruston said:


> Lovely name!
> 
> Vera Elizabeth
> Vera Eleanor
> Vera Louise
> Vera Marie
> Vera Georgia
> Vera Lillian
> Very lily
> L

My OH brought up Elizabeth, but I don't particularly like the name and I feel like it's a filler name along with Marie.
Thank you for the other suggestions!!

Maybe I need something a little more modern sounding since Vera is an old name? Idk...I guess I will know it when I see it


----------



## Eleanor ace

Vera Adelaide
Vera Lucia
Vera Noelle
Vera Josslyn
Vera Aurora
Vera Louisa
Vera Roxanne


----------



## MnGmakes3

Caroline
Alexandra
Penelope
Margaret
Nicole/Nicolette
Lorelei
Stephanie
Aurelia
Judene


----------



## xprincessx

I'd go with a slightly modern sounding middle name as Vera is usually seen as an older name so it will help to balance it out a little. 

Vera Abigail
Vera Ashley
Vera Chloe
Vera Emily
Vera Hayley
Vera Jasmine
Vera Lila
Vera Madison
Vera Nicole
Vera Noelle
Vera Robyn
Vera Riley
Vera Sophia
Vera Yasmin
Vera Zoe


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I think Sophia sounds nice. I love Elizabeth. A great Royal name and definitely not a filler. X


----------



## Amy1123

Sophia sounds nice but where I live the two names are way over used and put me off the names entirely.
But thank you for the suggestions, it helps


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My Great name was Vera Rain. Think thats quite quirky!


----------



## MrsPoodle

My nan was Vera and her middle name was Margaret.


----------



## lola85

Vera Grace


----------



## mummyruston

Vera Clara
Vera May
Vera elsa
Vera Eloise
Vera Lucille
Vera Antonia
Vera Annabelle
Vera Charlotte
Vera Elise


----------



## littlelily

Vera Rose
Vera Ruby
Vera Seren
Vera Pearl
Vera Thea


----------



## Amy1123

Vera Seren sounds nice, thank you for the suggestions!


----------

